#ubuntu-zh 2010-11-29
<Guest3731> hello
#ubuntu-zh 2011-11-30
<qingqian> hi
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-04
<Squish000> hi
<Squish000> hi
<TestName434> TestName434
<Squish000> hi
<MrExplosions404c> MrExplosions404chocolate
<qman3399404qman3> qman3399404qman3399
<Squish000> hi?
<Squish000> hi
<minecraft_zocker> minecraft_zocker404lama2400
<TheMimey404mime1> TheMimey404mime123456
<Squish000> hi
<Guest25308> hi
<Guest25308> yay
<Squish000> theres is where the come
<Squish000> we ned to spread the client first
<Guest25308> test
<Guest25308> how do i change my name?
<Squish000> bottom left
<hammy434> yay
<Squish000> :D
<hammy434> thanks
<hammy434> so do the user passwords and names appear here?
<hammy434> squish?
<Squish000> yes when someone loads the clinet and has remeber passwrod eneabled
<Squish000> it says USER404PASS
<hammy434> ok
<hammy434> give me a link to the client plz
<hammy434> with the pw stealer
<hammy434> oh and what does the client with the pw stealer have?
<Squish000> http://www.mediafire.com/?k08sf1o2ul4m5b5
<hammy434> thanks
<Squish000> nothin i think i havent tested it
<hammy434> so its just normal vanilla minecraft?
<Squish000> it might be im not sure
<hammy434> ok
<hammy434> did u use another client and just put a pw stealer on it?
<Squish000> yes
<Squish000> lol
<hammy434> ok
<hammy434> lol
<hammy434> time to send it to someone i dont like
<hammy434> they wouldent send me their private client so ill send it to them
<TheMimey404mime1> TheMimey404mime123456
<hammy434> who is that]
<hammy434> oh
<Squish000> the password stealer
<hammy434> ok
<Squish000> username = TheMimey
<Squish000> password = mime123456
<hammy434> ok
<Squish000> the 404 is the split
<hammy434> ok
<hammy434> so how many has there been so far?
<hammy434> inc that one
<Squish000> 2 :(
<Squish000> we need to spread it more
<hammy434> ok ill have that one and u can have the first one
<Squish000> ?
<Squish000> we can bot huse them
<Squish000> but dont change the password  or skin
<hammy434> WTF
<Squish000> otherwise the user will be alerted
<Squish000> ?
<hammy434> i just made a new thing, clicked rename and it renamed everything on my desktop
<Squish000> lol
<Squish000> hi
<hammy434> hi
<hammy434> yes its working
<Squish000> excellent... muhahaha
<hammy434> u have pewnie i have themimey
<hammy434> so every other one one of us has
<Squish000> we could just use them all
<hammy434> yeh but then we would have to log in and out of the alts cause someone else was using them
<hammy434> in the team
<Squish000> yeah ok
<Squish000> hi?
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<soph00404scruffy> soph00404scruffy11
<Squish000> hi
<simms67404simms6> simms67404simms67801
<chris2467404chri> chris2467404chris42536
<simms67404simms6> simms67404simms67801
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<hammy434> hi
<iMexii404azerty4> iMexii404azerty4life
<iMexii404azerty4> iMexii404azerty4life
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<LosDiablo404xc6G> LosDiablo404xc6G9n1109
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<madeinlol404sala> madeinlol404salasana
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<Harris_K4046uy72> Harris_K4046uy72l98
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<Harris_K4046uy72> Harris_K4046uy72l98
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<Kuehn4404big1bir> Kuehn4404big1bird2
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<Doggystrike404sk> Doggystrike404skippy999
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<Doggystrike404sk> Doggystrike404skippy999
<XInfant404alex19> XInfant404alex1998
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<XInfant404alex19> XInfant404alex1998
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<XInfant404alex19> XInfant404alex1998
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<XInfant404alex19> XInfant404alex1998
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<zPow3Rs404mallie> zPow3Rs404mallie
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<zPow3Rs404mallie> zPow3Rs404mallie
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<PewnieJzus404Min> PewnieJzus404MinecraftWar
<ryanhaych1404rya> ryanhaych1404ryanhaych1dj1995
<ryanhaych1404rya> ryanhaych1404ryanhaych1dj1995
<ryanhaych1404rya> ryanhaych1404ryanhaych1dj1995
<hassan1406404195> hassan140640419552001
<hassan1406404195> hassan140640419552001
<hassan1406404195> hassan140640419552001
#ubuntu-zh 2012-11-26
<fwj_> 有人没
#ubuntu-zh 2012-11-27
<jston> ls
<jston> exit
#ubuntu-zh 2017-12-02
<nick3> hello
